# anyone collect pitti stuff?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

was just curious if any one else liked to collect any pitbull memorabilia.

there was a local petstore/giftshop place closing down so i decided to clear them out of everything pitbull. got some a painting, tile, cards, and some other cool things.
other than that i have some pitbull xing signs, stickers banners.

who else?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do! I don't come across much and am starting to collect online. Janice from Nevada Kennels has the coolest stuff. I was like Aimee look at this! Oh Aimee look at this pitbull thing! She has all kinds of stuff, even pitbull picture frames all over her living room.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im forever looking but nothing reall comes of my search lol, but anything i see i will normal get, i have a few books. Its so hard to find things


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to start!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I do! I don't come across much and am starting to collect online. Janice from Nevada Kennels has the coolest stuff. I was like Aimee look at this! Oh Aimee look at this pitbull thing! She has all kinds of stuff, even pitbull picture frames all over her living room.


picture frame would be awesome. i need to find something to hold the painting i just got. and something to hang up the tile in the kitchen. shoooot. all this stuff i just got and still in the bag :/
have you had any luck finding stuff online?



MISSAPBT said:


> Im forever looking but nothing reall comes of my search lol, but anything i see i will normal get, i have a few books. Its so hard to find things


i agree its not too often that you do come across pitbull stuff compared to other breeds.
what books do you have?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have a cool calender too, hanging in my lounge, i was suprised to find it in the calender shelf. 
I hate going to the vet and theres a dog breed chart and APBT's arent on there its like they dont even acknowledge them 

Ive got:
This is the American Pitbull Terrier - Richard S
The book of The American Pitbull Terrier - also Richard (i have two copies of this  )
Colby's Book of the American Pitbull Terrier - Louis C
Gracies breeder gave me a couple to borrow, "Courage" (not too sure of the authour) but some nice historic box dogs in there. with peds and a little note about the dog. and another.

Few pics of three i was going to sell but then thought to myself (dont be so stupid!)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!!!
you wanna sell that 2nd book


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

One of them has seen better days, something got spilled on it and some pages are stuck together haha I would feel bad selling it in that condition.

Heres one Book of the American Pit Bull Terrier by Richard F. ... - eBay (item 310215020795 end time Apr-27-10 17:58:18 PDT)

Little ornament too  (the black one ) haha


----------

